# Валится браузер

## gaffer

У меня какая-то странная трабла... При использовании firefox или epiphany запущенных из под пользователя - они у меня сами закрываются (без всяких сообщений об ошибках и прочем) при попытке открыть урл (причем только для тех которые не file://). Из под рута - работает нормально. Наверное, где-то права не так высттавлены в /var или в /tmp... Что поправить?

----------

## gaffer

Вот что выводит в консоль перед закрытием

```
The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 126 error_code 8 request_code 146 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

```

Что это значит ? И как пофиксить?

----------

## Double

 *gaffer wrote:*   

> Вот что выводит в консоль перед закрытием
> 
> ```
> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
> 
> ...

 

ну а "To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior." пробовал?

----------

## gaffer

Пробовал... Выводится на консоль то же самое... Я так думаю, что X сервер выводит куда-то в лог свои сообщения только куда...

----------

## Double

 *gaffer wrote:*   

> Пробовал... Выводится на консоль то же самое... Я так думаю, что X сервер выводит куда-то в лог свои сообщения только куда...

 

/var/log/xorg.log

----------

## gaffer

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *gaffer wrote:*   Пробовал... Выводится на консоль то же самое... Я так думаю, что X сервер выводит куда-то в лог свои сообщения только куда... 
> 
> /var/log/xorg.log

 

Такого нет... Ксть Xorg.0.log:

```
sen@localhost ~ $ tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us,ru"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

То есть сообщения только о старте сервера.... Никаких сообщений об ошибках....

----------

## Double

с какими ключами компилишь мозилу и иксы 

попробуй включить дебаг на этапе сборки пакета

----------

## Double

есть вроде как еще вариант попробуй добавить строку

```
export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
```

 в /usr/bin/firefox после  12 ой строки

----------

## gaffer

 *Double wrote:*   

> есть вроде как еще вариант попробуй добавить строку
> 
> ```
> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
> ```
> ...

 

Нет 12ой строки... 

```

localhost sen # cat /usr/bin/firefox

#!/bin/sh

#

# Stub script to run mozilla-launcher.  We used to use a symlink here but

# OOo brokenness makes it necessary to use a stub instead:

# http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78890

export MOZILLA_LAUNCHER=firefox

exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"

localhost sen #

```

----------

## gaffer

Попытался перекомпилировать mozilla-firefox-1.0.4 с debug флагом. Ничего не вышло. Полностью забивается раздел /var (а это между прочим 1600 мегаюбайт) и emerge вылетает с сообщением об ошибке - что типа не хватает места для временных файлов. Ладна поставил себе firefox-bin. Вот что выводит если его запустить в консоли и набрать адрес:

```

sen@localhost ~ $ firefox-bin --sync

Warning: Couldn't extract MOZ_USER_DIR from /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

which: no kget in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/op t/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/bin:/opt/sun-jd k-1.5.0.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/games/bi n)

which: no d4x in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt /bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/bin:/opt/sun-jdk -1.5.0.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/games/bin )

which: no nt in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/ bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/bin:/opt/sun-jdk- 1.5.0.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no aria in (/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/op t/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/bin:/opt/sun-jd k-1.5.0.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/games/bi n)

The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 126 error_code 8 request_code 146 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

Warning: Couldn't extract MOZ_USER_DIR from /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

sen@localhost ~ $

```

Стоит ли писать по этому поводу разработчикам. И что написать. Те кто писал - поделитесь информацией.

----------

## ManJak

Странно, но в Мозилке - нормально

----------

## rusxakep

Есть предположение что проблема в X.

Покажи флажки Xorg и Firefox. Впрочем, тебя об этом уже просили.

----------

## gaffer

Я тут прицепил strace к firefox... Судя по логам ff ждет какие-то несуществующие процессы и пытается открывать несуществующие файлы:

http://www.ljplus.ru/img2/e/v/evgeniysharapov/fferr

Как пофиксить??

----------

## rusxakep

Useragent Switcher стоит? Попробуй перенеси куда-нить свою папочку ~/.firefox и запусти снова.

----------

